# Mega Ray bulb's



## coreyc (Nov 22, 2010)

Just an up date to who ever is waiting for or wants to get a Mega Ray bulb I just got off the phone with Reptile UV an was told they are getting 2000 bulbs next Friday an their back order is like 200 so they will be back in stock about time just thought I would let every one know got to get my order in bye


----------



## qessnce (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Useful info for me; I am looking to get one for this "winter" in southern california.


----------



## zzzdanz (Nov 22, 2010)

Just ordered a bunch of stuff myself.


----------



## shmily1605 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know. I feel like I've been waiting forever.


----------



## coreyc (Nov 22, 2010)

shmily1605 said:


> Thanks for letting us know. I feel like I've been waiting forever.



I know the feeling but the wait should be over in two weeks got my order in now just waiting


----------



## Snapper (Nov 22, 2010)

frickin took long enough! Thanks for the update


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 22, 2010)

I hope I get mine.... it's been like 5 months already and this will supposily be the second batch so we'll see..


----------



## coreyc (Nov 30, 2010)

I just got this off of Reptile UV website ( November 29, 2010

The 1500 bulbs are in! going through customs now we'll be testing and shipping this week and through the weekend until all orders are taken care of ) It's about time


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 16, 2010)

Has anyone gotten a mega ray recently? They claimed that the backorder was over, and I ordered a 100w on 12/02. Guess what? NO bulb yet. Is this guy simply the worst businessman on Earth,or is there something else going on. Website says bulbs are on backorder now. I'm ready to go to paypal for refund.


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 16, 2010)

I ordered a bunch of stuff about 3 weeks ago, and still dont have them.I ordered 8 lamps, 4 bulbs , and 4 CHE's from a different place this morning.I'll just use the mega rays the next time around I guess.


----------



## coreyc (Dec 16, 2010)

I have not received mine yet but I talk to a guy at Reptile UV Tuesday an was told they have shipped a bunch of them at that time and that they have to test each bulb before they ship it out he also said that orders that were for sick animals & zoos went out first who did you order yours from? if you just ordered it on 12/2 they are filing orders from I think he said September till now so you be towards the end they just came in on 12/7 give it a few more days


----------



## ekm5015 (Dec 16, 2010)

I just ordered mine about 2 weeks ago. I recieved the bulb yesterday. I believe the backorder is over and they are shipping.


----------



## kelarned (Dec 16, 2010)

I just received 2 yesterday. I've been waiting since October.

I chatted with the guy on the phone for awhile and he said that they now have another manufacturer for the glass and should have enough stock starting January to keep a steady inventory.

Apparently they test each bulb for proper levels. Only then do they ship it out. They seem to be really interested in producing the best possible product. Maybe that doesn't make great business sense, but I appreciate the quality control.


----------



## John (Dec 17, 2010)

ordered mine three weeks ago,recieved them today.


----------



## coreyc (Dec 23, 2010)

Finally got my order from Reptile UV today any body have any probelms with there lights has any one tested them with a meter? I haven't try mine yet waiting on a meter


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Dec 23, 2010)

I just ordered myself a megaray 160w euro voltage yesterday! I pray it comes in a week or 2.


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh if anyone's still waiting for their bulb, I spoke to Jimmy a while ago and he informed me that they've got back orders up to the 15th of Dec, shipped out as of today. They've got the bulbs and are catching up on orders. Fingers crossed!


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 27, 2010)

It's 25 days since I paid. I got an email on 12/22 saying it shipped with tracking no. Scheduled delivery 12/24. Still waiting, tracking no. says "Billing info. received". Why am I not surprised?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 27, 2010)

you know, it's stories like this that make me never want to order from them again. I'm just overall very unimpressed with megaray right now (actually, since I ordered my MVB from them a year ago technically)


----------



## NEtorts (Dec 27, 2010)

are you all using the EB or the SB i ordered the sb but only because they didnt have any EB, seems like the EB is a better value in the long run but only if you dont need the heat out of the bulb.....cant wait to get it non the less


----------



## Mao Senpai (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's an update to that. I sent them emails a few days ago and they were saying they will get it sent out to me soon. Now granted this is a replacement for something that broke and defective. But still.... I'll be surprise to see the bulb on my door steps.


----------



## scubatyler (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been waiting for a replacement 275 watt mega ray for five months now. The first bulb I got burned out in two days and for the past 5 months they have been telling that they will ship the replacement any day now. I just want the truth! Is this company good or bad? They have stopped returning my calls and e-mails so I don't know what to think. Do you guys think my bulb will ever come?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 27, 2010)

Sheesh, by the time you guys get them, your warranties will have already expired months ago. 

They make great bulbs, there's no denying that. But the way they do business is just plain crazy.


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, what I heard from jimmy is that they're lacking manpower. He's taking up every possible role u could think of, except shipping. They lost a quarter million dollars because the glass that their previous manufacturer (from Canada) produced weren't safe and gave problems. Now, they've got a new manufacturer in Germany and it's been good so far after all the hand testing they did on the bulbs. So I think they've taken a huge hit, and they'll probably lose customers, but they stood by the fact that they'd give the best for our reptiles. Hopefully it'll be different next year, business wise.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 28, 2010)

I bought my bulb on 12/02 with the understanding that the backorder was over, I was sent an evidently false tracking number claiming it was shipped. No communication from seller. It seems to me to be a one man operation. I am currently using one of his bulbe, and like it, but I'm very close to fed up. Is this just some guy with a few cases of bulbs in his garage, mailing out a few each night when he gets home from his "real" job?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, it does sound like they are doing their best for our reptiles. But isn't it ironic that they don't seem to be doing anything for their actual customers. Fake tracking numbers, months-long waits, no communication, little explanation, etc. I like the idea that he's just a guy doing this from his garage as it makes more sense, but this seems to be his full-time job so i don't understand why his big hold up.


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 28, 2010)

Seems his business exploded into something bigger than he was ready to handle at the moment.Probally over his head right now,but he has a good product.

I'm sure when it all get's straightened out,things will be fine.Just gonna take some time.


----------



## scubatyler (Dec 28, 2010)

I sent a nasty email to mega ray yesterday and got an e mail back from them this morning saying that my order slipped through the cracks and they are very sorry. It supposedly shipped out today. We shall see if it actually shows up this time. I would rather have to wait 5 months for a good bulb than have them send me a crap bulb that will burn out in a day like the first one they shipped me before they discovered that their manufacturer started to cut corners. I hope they can recover from customer service set back.


----------



## bettinge (Dec 29, 2010)

NEtorts said:


> are you all using the EB or the SB i ordered the sb but only because they didnt have any EB, seems like the EB is a better value in the long run but only if you dont need the heat out of the bulb.....cant wait to get it non the less



I would agree that the EB is the better value in the long run! That's what I use.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 3, 2011)

Still getting the run around from mega ray? I just sent email asking why it's been over a month. I think he needs to fire himself, and hire someone who knows what he's doing.I just checked the tracking no. says "order processed, ready for ups."(dated 12/22)


----------



## coreyc (Jan 8, 2011)

Is any one using a new Mega ray bulb ? The reason I ask is I got my order on Dec 23 had it for a back up  I got a new tort and had to use it in a quarantine table plugged it in Wednesday it blew this morning 3 days not happy. Has any one else had any problems?


----------



## spiderreyy (Jan 8, 2011)

What is a mega ray bulb?


----------



## coreyc (Jan 8, 2011)

spiderreyy said:


> What is a mega ray bulb?



It's a MVB bulb that put out uvb/uva and heat all in one


----------



## spiderreyy (Jan 8, 2011)

Is it expensive/ How long does it last?


----------



## 3222uber (Jan 13, 2011)

Ordered mine in August. I received it in December and was DOA. Just received my replacement on 1/7/11 and it just died this morning. Luckly I have a T-Rex as a back up. I'm starting to loss faith in the Qaulity Control that they have.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm glad to see people are getting their bulbs....... still no bulb to this date and they are starting to ignore my emails.


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Jan 14, 2011)

I saw that mine was shipped out on the 10th of Jan 2011. Ordered on the 22nd of Dec 2010.
Been ignoring my email since last friday. Well good thing they got my bulb out though. I do hope they resume "Usual" business soon.


----------



## coreyc (Jan 14, 2011)

ISTortoiseLover said:


> I saw that mine was shipped out on the 10th of Jan 2011. Ordered on the 22nd of Dec 2010.
> Been ignoring my email since last friday. Well good thing they got my bulb out though. I do hope they resume "Usual" business soon.



They gave you a tracking #?


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh yes, tracking number.. Not 1 but 2 tracking numbers. One from UPS, and one from USPS. After several emails and holding onto the tracking numbers for 2 weeks++, the one from USPS finally showed "Your item left the United States from ISC MIAMA FL (USPS) at 3:00pm etc etc."


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 14, 2011)

I finally got my bulb. It took about 40 days. Track no. they sent me was bogus. Sent another 10 days later that was good, only after letter I sent. No apology, no explanation. ISTortoiseLover Wrote: 
"I saw that mine was shipped out on the 10th of Jan 2011. Ordered on the 22nd of Dec 2010.
Been ignoring my email since last friday. Well good thing they got my bulb out though. I do hope they resume "Usual" business soon." This IS business as usual. 

coreyc: Sorry to hear you got a bum bulb. I guess all his testing is worthless.Time to tell him how you really feel.


----------



## coreyc (Jan 14, 2011)

I just got my replacement bulb I called them Monday after noon 1-10-11 came in today 1-14-11  I hope this will last longer then 3 days


----------



## Badgemash (Jan 15, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Is any one using a new Mega ray bulb ? The reason I ask is I got my order on Dec 23 had it for a back up  I got a new tort and had to use it in a quarantine table plugged it in Wednesday it blew this morning 3 days not happy. Has any one else had any problems?



Ours finally arrived (after waiting for 12 weeks, and no replies to my emails) about a month ago, no problems with the actual bulb, and the babies seem to like it better than the old one (xterra MVB) as they're basking more often.

-Devon


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, I just sent an email to Mega Ray, my week old bulb has stopped working.


----------



## webskipper (Jan 20, 2011)

I talked to megaray yesterday and they are receiving the new lamps from a new supplier next week.

I need to replace the 45w ge reveals over the plants because that's where my bumpkins are spending all their time. The just plop and graze like a sundial. 

In the center of the table is a 100w zoomed solarsun so that the only place they can get UVB other than the 2 desert 10.0 48" lamps.

How hot is the 100w lamp getting?


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Jan 20, 2011)

apparently reptileuv has crap bulbs now. Received my megaray 160w on Sunday and it stopped working 3 days later. There's a trend going with their bulbs now, and they DO NOT last. The metal bits inside burnt/broke. Bulbs they have now are different from several years ago where bulbs lasted 5 years n could still produce decent UVB. sheesh

I'd take exo terra now.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 20, 2011)

They haven't responded to my email on the 17th. Tried again today through their website this time. I would try for refund through paypal, but of course it's been too long for that.It almost seems like a scam to me now. It's no wonder he doesn't reply to emails, he probably gets dozens a day.


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Jan 20, 2011)

Definitely not buying any Megaray bulbs for at least a year. Frustrates the hell outta me n sure wasted a whole lot of my time as with every other customer they got.


----------



## ekm5015 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been using my 160 watt bulb for about a month. This morning it blew. Mega Ray bulbs stink now. I would not reccomend them to anyone. Not only are the bulbs low quality, but their customer services is just as bad.


----------



## coreyc (Feb 1, 2011)

My second Mega ray bulb burnt out this morning this one lasted 6 days  that's double then the first one which lasted 3 day just got off the phone with Reptile uv they are getting some in from Germany. May be that one will last at least a week


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 1, 2011)

With all the hoop-la about Mega Ray bulbs, why don't you all just change to a different brand? I've used both Zoo Med Power Sun and T-Rex Active UV/heat and I like them both.


----------



## coreyc (Feb 1, 2011)

emysemys said:


> With all the hoop-la about Mega Ray bulbs, why don't you all just change to a different brand? I've used both Zoo Med Power Sun and T-Rex Active UV/heat and I like them both.



I did I have a Power sun and a Exo Terra Solar Glo but the MegaRay is still under warranty


----------



## Chifte (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh man, I am extremely disappointed after reading this thread. I had a Solar Glo blow on me this morning so I bought a Megaray just this morning after reading rave reviews, so now I'm without UVB until this evening, I had planned to use a strip UVB and a basking bulb I all ready had until the Megaray came.

Now Megarays aren't good either? And they take months to ship? Oh man, it seems like none of the MVB get good ratings at all, even the strip lights get poor ratings.

I'm going to call them to see what's up, hopefully they make it easy to cancel if the back order is very long.


----------



## Seiryu (Feb 2, 2011)

Chifte said:


> Now Megarays aren't good either? And they take months to ship? Oh man, it seems like none of the MVB get good ratings at all, even the strip lights get poor ratings.



I think a lot of it IS hit and miss. For a while though, T-rex active UV heat and MegaRays were the best. But now with these new bulbs, MegaRay looks to be a bad choice. And I don't think T-rex is even putting bulbs out at the moment (I could be wrong on that though).

I have read very bad things about every single bulb ( megaray, t-rex, powersun causing lethargy, eye issues etc). And good things about them as well.

The best way is to try a bulb. If your tort likes it and is active with no issues, you have found the bulb for you. If it slows down, you see problems or anything. You try a new bulb.

And if you have the cash, get a UV meter!


----------



## coastal (Feb 2, 2011)

Just get a zoomed powersun bulb, they might not be rated the "best" as far as UVB output but they will last and will honor their warranty AND ship it same day under warranty replacement. Our orders ship with in 24hrs, this bulb is used by most professionals/zoos/institutions now.


----------



## yagyujubei (Feb 3, 2011)

I just sent the following to mega ray:
am writing to you for the THIRD time about my 100w bulb which after a long wait has FAILED after about a week of operation. I would phone to complain, but due to a hearing loss, it's difficult for me to communicate that way.
Since you have decided NOT to address my problems with YOUR product, I can only conclude that it was your intent to defraud me all along. You have, in effect STOLEN $56.95 from me. I hereby DEMAND that you either 1)Replace the defective lamp with one that works. or 2) Immediately refund $56.95 to me. Your lack of communication with a concerned customer seems to be a poor choice for customer relations. Instead of ReptileUV, perhaps you should change your name to Reptiles?FU. It's probably a waste of time, oh well.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Feb 3, 2011)

I've probably given up as well. Since they ignored my 4th email now. Ah well. Bad customer service followed by bad products... really bad mix.


----------



## earthyman71 (Feb 12, 2011)

well i've got some good news to report on this thread - my megarays that i ordered about 2 weeks ago have shipped and should be here on monday (i received a tracking number and everything). these apparently are from a new batch from germany - so i'll keep all posted as to the quality. the guy i spoke with at megaray was incredibly kind and overwhelmed due to staff transitions. hope everyone else who's been struggling gets some resolution!


----------



## yagyujubei (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope your tracking number isn't fake, like the first one they sent me. Good luck.


----------



## earthyman71 (Feb 12, 2011)

nope it's not - tracks through ups. the proof will be in how the bulbs operate, however!


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Feb 12, 2011)

All of ours are new from germany as well. And it's been shite. So let's see how yours would fair.


----------



## coreyc (Feb 12, 2011)

ISTortoiseLover said:


> All of ours are new from germany as well. And it's been shite. So let's see how yours would fair.



When did you get yours ?whats wrong with it?


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Feb 12, 2011)

Got it last mth. Burnt on the third day.


----------



## coreyc (Feb 12, 2011)

ISTortoiseLover said:


> Got it last mth. Burnt on the third day.



If you got it last month it probably was not from the shipment from Germany that one just came in last week they should be going out this week still waiting on mine


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Feb 13, 2011)

I was told by Jimmy that its a new shipment from Germany. Either ways, wouldnt recommend anyone buying their products this year.


----------



## earthyman71 (Feb 14, 2011)

good news in terms of the shipping end of things - my mega rays came today! will keep all posted re: performance.


----------



## delpiero (Feb 14, 2011)

I tried email them 3 times to ask if they have stocks, but they never replied.


----------



## earthyman71 (Feb 14, 2011)

i would give them a call - it seemed to be easier to reach them that way than via email.


----------



## soundwave (Feb 23, 2011)

earthyman71 said:


> i would give them a call - it seemed to be easier to reach them that way than via email.



I'm having issues with their services too. I ordered three MVB from them on Feb. 2,2011. They email me a tracking number with UPS but UPS tracking states the package has not been pick up from ReptileUV.

I have sent numerous emails (6 to be exact) to Bob but have not received any replies.

I'm frustrated with the company have filed a Paypal complaint and request for refund.


----------



## coreyc (Mar 7, 2011)

Got my third bulb in today lets see if this one will last more than a week


----------



## sanctumbarbosa (Mar 8, 2011)

This Phospor is what is beleived to be responsible for the issue.. as I understand it , it's something to do with how the UVB is emitted from the bulb, its coming out at a lower frequency wavelength, which approaches the UVC spectrum.. UVC is the spectrum that causes sunburn, skin cancer... etc.. its the bad part of the sun .. in the event you follow...


----------



## coreyc (Mar 8, 2011)

sanctumbarbosa said:


> This Phospor is what is beleived to be responsible for the issue.. as I understand it , it's something to do with how the UVB is emitted from the bulb, its coming out at a lower frequency wavelength, which approaches the UVC spectrum.. UVC is the spectrum that causes sunburn, skin cancer... etc.. its the bad part of the sun .. in the event you follow...



WHAT WHAT


----------



## Mean Guy (Mar 10, 2011)

I just got the Mega Ray a couple of days ago and am worried about the heat output. At the recommended 18 inches I am seeing very little heat reach the sub. Mega Ray is supposed to be Da Bomb Diggity when it comes to reptile lighting. In order to see any heat I have to lower it to about 8 inches. This has got to be dangerous, am I right?


----------



## Seiryu (Mar 10, 2011)

Mean Guy said:


> I just got the Mega Ray a couple of days ago and am worried about the heat output. At the recommended 18 inches I am seeing very little heat reach the sub. Mega Ray is supposed to be Da Bomb Diggity when it comes to reptile lighting. In order to see any heat I have to lower it to about 8 inches. This has got to be dangerous, am I right?



I'm not sure about the new MegaRays. But as far as I knew, MVBs at 12" or more are safe. So you can safely go as close as 12". 8" is too close. 

You either need a higher wattage bulb, or increase your ambient room temperature so it's the right temp at 12".


----------



## Mean Guy (Mar 10, 2011)

Seiryu said:


> I'm not sure about the new MegaRays. But as far as I knew, MVBs at 12" or more are safe. So you can safely go as close as 12". 8" is too close.
> 
> You either need a higher wattage bulb, or increase your ambient room temperature so it's the right temp at 12".


It is a 100 watt bulb and I really cannot increase the ambient temp without making it very uncomfortable for us. I have a heat lamp that I will use as well and thanks for the info on the hight. I have so much to learn.


----------



## Seiryu (Mar 10, 2011)

Mean Guy said:


> It is a 100 watt bulb and I really cannot increase the ambient temp without making it very uncomfortable for us. I have a heat lamp that I will use as well and thanks for the info on the hight. I have so much to learn.



No problem. Well, now you know to get the 160 watt bulb next time haha!


----------



## coreyc (Mar 10, 2011)

Where did you get 18 inches from? I just got one to my box says 30 CM /12 inches move it down to 12 see what temp you get


----------



## Seiryu (Mar 10, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Where did you get 18 inches from? I just got one to my box says 30 CM /12 inches move it down to 12 see what temp you get



He already lowered it to even 8" to get the correct basking spot which is too close anyways.

My only guess is the ambient room temperature is very cool (65-68) which is too cold for a tortoise anyways.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Mar 10, 2011)

I finally got mine.... about two weeks ago. After like 8 emails 
Not sure about the uv output on these.... I'm at the mercy of them saying it's good.


----------



## coreyc (Mar 10, 2011)

Mean Guy said:


> Seiryu said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure about the new MegaRays. But as far as I knew, MVBs at 12" or more are safe. So you can safely go as close as 12". 8" is too close.
> ...



What are you using to measure your temp ? do you have a temp gun?


----------



## Mean Guy (Mar 10, 2011)

Seiryu said:


> No problem. Well, now you know to get the 160 watt bulb next time haha!



If I can get one considering the posts. It only took 4 days for it to get to me and i don't want to jinx it. 



coreyc said:


> Where did you get 18 inches from? I just got one to my box says 30 CM /12 inches move it down to 12 see what temp you get



From the site it recommended 18 inches, but you could go as low as 12.



Seiryu said:


> He already lowered it to even 8" to get the correct basking spot which is too close anyways.
> 
> My only guess is the ambient room temperature is very cool (65-68) which is too cold for a tortoise anyways.



My mistake for the misunderstanding. I said 8 inches to get the right temps, not that I had it at 8. I actually have it at 12.



coreyc said:


> What are you using to measure your temp ? do you have a temp gun?



Digital gauge I use in our server closets. Ground temp has gone to 87 since my last post so it is just taking time to warm up I guess.


----------



## earthyman71 (Mar 10, 2011)

i'd recommend coupling the bulb with a ceramic heat emitter. i have to do this for my pancakes who like it much hotter than my russians or my boxies.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 10, 2011)

It takes a few hours to warm up. Even with a room temp of 60 F you should have no problem getting 100 deg and still keep it > 12 inches from the tort. Its 18 inches minimum for the 160 Watt Mega Rays, 12 inches minimum for the 100 Watt Mega Rays.


----------



## Mean Guy (Mar 10, 2011)

tortoisenerd said:


> It takes a few hours to warm up. Even with a room temp of 60 F you should have no problem getting 100 deg and still keep it > 12 inches from the tort. Its 18 inches minimum for the 160 Watt Mega Rays, 12 inches minimum for the 100 Watt Mega Rays.


Thanks, and you are correct that it just took time to get to the right temp. All is good now at 12 inches.


----------



## Seiryu (Mar 11, 2011)

Mean Guy said:


> tortoisenerd said:
> 
> 
> > It takes a few hours to warm up. Even with a room temp of 60 F you should have no problem getting 100 deg and still keep it > 12 inches from the tort. Its 18 inches minimum for the 160 Watt Mega Rays, 12 inches minimum for the 100 Watt Mega Rays.
> ...



Good to hear that it worked out!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 11, 2011)

When you get the chance, I think one of the best tort investments you can make is getting a temp gun...very accurate and fast. I got mine for only $25 on Ebay (PE1). Once you get one, you will realize how silly those probe thermometers are. Temp guns are handy for all sorts of fun stuff too...we even like to take the tort's shell temp with it lol.


----------



## Badgemash (Mar 19, 2011)

Sigh, my Mega-Ray burnt out this morning, it worked great for 4 months and then just blew out. I'm really disappointed, it was working great, the basking spot was just right with it 13" above the substrate and the babies (nice and smooth) growth rates went up when I got it too. I stuck their old Solar-glo back in so there would be some light/heat and they keep wandering around and looking up at it. I'll send the Mega-ray back for replacement and see what happens... 

-Devon


----------



## Mao Senpai (Mar 19, 2011)

Good luck, hopefully you won't have to wait 6 months like I did.


----------



## scubatyler (Mar 19, 2011)

I got a megaray 275 watt and it burned out after 2 weeks. It took 5 months to get a replacement. The replacement lasted about a month then it too burned out. They said that they would ship me another replacement right away but it has been a month now and it has not showed up. I don't know what to do. I am using a Solar Glo that I took out of my tegu's cage since it is hibernating and doesn't need it but she is going to wake up soon. I need 2 good UV bulbs and am sick of Megaray's faulty lamps. Does anyone know of any other brands of UV bulbs that are any good?


----------



## coastal (Mar 20, 2011)

Get the ZooMed Powersun they're the next best thing and will last with a 1 year no questions warranty from Zoomed. Replacements are sent same day they get the bulb back. You can order from our website CLICK HERE


----------



## earthyman71 (Mar 20, 2011)

looking at uva/uvb output, i'd go with a t-rex if you can find one. there's a big difference between those and the powersuns.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 20, 2011)

As long as its the T-Rex Active UV Heat (the one that doesn't say "active" is a lesser output bulb).

I put in a newer Mega Ray (not the newest but the one before that) today and its making an annoying buzzing sound...hopefully I won't have any problems with it. Previously I used the T-Rex Active UV Heat ones, but they haven't been available lately for the most part. My third choice would be Powersun. There is no current reptile UVB bulb data that I know of (http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercuryvapourlamps.htm has a note that new data is expected in Nov 2010, and they took out the older data...grrr).


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 9, 2011)

My new Mega Ray now burnt out too! I replaced a 9 month old working T-Rex with a new Mega Ray I bought and waited a couple months for...it lasted less than three weeks. No chance its my wiring or fixture or mishandling as I've never had an issue with any others in the last few years. I plan to try to get a refund because honestly I don't want another. I had bought a second Mega Ray at that time, and put it in...now I'm worried that I'm going on a trip and have no back-up. I'll have a pet sitter, but I don't exactly want to pay $80 at Petco for a Powersun, and I don't have time to order one. I think I'll take the risk since its a short trip and he has other heat and light bulbs. I'll order some Powersuns online after I get back. Hope to learn if Mega Ray improves, because I had only heard and experienced good things with the brand until recently.

Read a notice on their website that as of March 8th, they found their server filtered out some e-mails...maybe that explains some of this? Hoping for a reply to the e-mail I just sent....


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Apr 9, 2011)

I Ordered 2 in Oct 2010 they were back ordered .i received them Dec 27 2010.
the first one lasted 2 weeks the second lasted 3 weeks .
I e-mailed reptileuv and 2 weeks later finally got a response .
Sam Mckrueger is top notch.
I explaind to him i did not have the time or wanted to deal with the hassel of having to ship the bulbs back.
Long story short as soon as he received my e-mail with receipt of purchase he was in the process of mailing me 2 new bulbs .
The new bulbs come in a black box.
Solar raptor is what the new bulb is called .
It has a shorter neck than the old SB100's 
Great bulb & great people @ www.reptileuv.com
My dragon & torts love this new bulb 
Mike D


----------



## Larry C. (Apr 9, 2011)

Great I just ordered the 100wSB from them.


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Apr 10, 2011)

81SHOVELHEAD said:


> I Ordered 2 in Oct 2010 they were back ordered .i received them Dec 27 2010.
> the first one lasted 2 weeks the second lasted 3 weeks .
> I e-mailed reptileuv and 2 weeks later finally got a response .
> Sam Mckrueger is top notch.
> ...



Do keep us posted on the status of your Solar Raptor bulbs, Mike. Thanks!
I do wonder if they're still shipping out the crappy non-solar raptor bulbs Overseas?


----------



## Larry C. (Apr 11, 2011)

Funny my order got cancelled today and was refunded...


----------



## Mao Senpai (Apr 26, 2011)

So the new "Raptor" bulb I got a few weeks or a month ago... is now DEAD. Surprise surprise....


----------



## webskipper (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow! I'm glad they never called me back when the new lamps came in.

I learned that UVB is still lacking at 100 watts so their 80 watt lamps couldn't be everything they say. I looked elsewhere for lamps. Ended up getting a half dozen Zoomed 100 watt lamps off amazon to keep the super table and snake cages warm in the winter. Due to the warmer months I'm only using 3 lamps for the Torts.

Maybe the best route is to use what's plentiful? In an emergency you can always use a 100w GE Reveal floodlamp for heat.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Apr 26, 2011)

Since I moved... I left zoomed lamp at home... big mistake it seems, for now i'll have to use the CHE until the new zoomed comes in. It would have been nice if it lasted just a little bit longer but ah well....


----------



## Watermelon (May 6, 2011)

I recently ordered a 100w Megaray from Kimbos. It arrived the next morning! Great service!


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 7, 2011)

Still haven't received a response from my calls or e-mails after a month (I keep trying)...somehow the second bulb I bought is still limping along, but it makes the same buzzing noise the first one (that burnt out after two weeks) did. Very annoyed they at least can't post a message on their website saying they are swamped, order some temp workers, etc. I would rather receive a response and a refund than wait who knows long for a replacement that I'll then have to worry about burning out. Their website still says to call or e-mail if you have any problems lol. I'm afraid my $100 spent on Mega Rays is down the drain.

I ordered a Powersun just in case. Amazon has them for $41.80 with free shipping right now.


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 7, 2011)

I'm having the same issue, I emailed them in 3 different departments and I have yet to receive an email back.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 11, 2011)

Update: After about 3 months, I got an e-mail response asking if I had received a replacement. Replied back no, and a day later had a UPS tracking number. I'm glad they finally made good, but its going to take a lot to ever get me to be a customer again. You'd think they'd just bite the bullet on the cost and hire customer service help if they were really that swamped? They've had a post up since the end of May or so on the website about a combo of manpower, lack of product, and family/health problems, but this has really been going on since last Fall if no earlier (both lack of customer service and bulb failure). I do trust that the bulbs they send out are safe to use (I will use my replacement), but its not worth the hassle. Surprisingly, the second bulb of the order with the failed bulb is still doing fine (since April 9). Thought I'd give an update! Hope some others have some luck with their warrenty claims. Thankfully they didn't give me any trouble about my warranty technically being expired since I waited a couple months to get in the first place, didn't install it right away (had to buy another bulb while I was waiting), and they took so long lol (its been 11 months since the original order--I looked it up on Paypal).


----------

